# Even The Cops are Helping Me Make Money$$$$$



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

So last night I am returning to my honey hole after a trip. When I arrive to my small parking lot there is a police car sitting in my spot with blue lights flashing. I ease up not to get to close to the police car. I then see the officer put the driver in the back seat with handcuffs and all. After the officer parks the gentleman's vehicle he approaches my car and asks if I am an Uber driver. The officer tells me the guys friend needs a ride. No problem the guy asks me how much the fare would be to xyz. I told him about $45. I told him since he had never used Uber before I could get him a $20 discount. The fare was $48 + the new rider promo $. Thanks officer.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Perfect timing.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

should have taken him for cash, cut uber out of the equation


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> should have taken him for cash, cut uber out of the equation


With all the drivers we have now, we need all the new riders we can get.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Doing that would be an illegal street hail in California.

Answer the ping, don't get involved with installing the app.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> should have taken him for cash, cut uber out of the equation


 that's the sprit!!!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

In California they can impound your car for that, even giving prices (only cabs can give prices)


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I give rough estimates, but it's easier to use the Uber app estimate the ride (also factors in Surge if it's active, probably something they were made to do to conform to CPUC's request)

When you select the UberX button twice, it will ask for destination for a trip estimate, but that double click is not too intuitive and most riders don't do it.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

While that is very true in the state of CA you can get fined and impounded for picking people up on streets soliciting a fare, if a cop was to instruct you to do so, who is going to catch you? The cop who told you so!!! In situations like this where a cop has a car impounded and they wan to get rid of passengers, they'll use Uber, cab, or whatever to get rid of the passenger. So I would not worry about that being a sting operation.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

FYI, guys- the OP ain't in California!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> should have taken him for cash, cut uber out of the equation


Bingo


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> should have taken him for cash, cut uber out of the equation


Guilty as charged..but happy I did it. Pick up two guys who have been drinking..a lot. First guy gets dropped off at his house and the other says he wants to hit a certain bar downtown. Ok pal, but you have no Uber account. I figure we can work something out so I drive the 5-6 miles. At arrival he says "now what"?. Of which I reply "$20. and you are good" Easy peasy and he thanked me profusely. We need this option of calling our own shots in these situations. He needed a ride and was happy to pay it. Simple.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank the Lord! Some good luck there.


----------



## UberNOT (Nov 17, 2014)

monkeys working for peanuts. You all would make more money working for mcdonalds as a fry cook than what your doing now. There is no freedom


----------

